# Bientôt le brevet des collèges....



## Avril-VII (24 Mars 2005)

Dans 3 mois c'est le brevet des collèges...
Pour moi, pas de soucis majeurs, j'e l'ai déjà avec mon contrôle continu mais il faut encore que j'assure au brevet blanc (mi-mai) qui compte dans la moyenne, si je veux arriver en touriste le jour J...
C'est flippant, je vous dis, surtout en histoire-géo, quand vous pensez que vous aller devoir raconter des dates comme le baptème de clovis et tout... C'est le plus chiant.
Je choisit de commencer mes révisions de francais ce week-end de pâques, week-end saint ...
Et le reste viendra aux vacances de pâques...

Séquence auto-persuasion : 

Mais faut pas que je me tracasse, si je rate mon brevet blanc et que ca me fait flancher mon contrôle continu (ce qui m'étonnerais fort mais bon on sais jamais), je sais quand même ce qu'est un adjectif qualificatif, je suis pas trop mauvais en dictée, en géo je tiens la route et en maths ca devrait aller...

Et je pense qu'avec mes 17,4 de moyenne à ce trimestre, si je l'ai pas, on ferme le bahut (ca c'est le directeur qui me l'a dit ).

J'ai finit....


----------



## poildep (24 Mars 2005)

AvrilSept a dit:
			
		

> J'ai finit....


17,4 de moyenne... :hein: :mouais:


----------



## Freelancer (24 Mars 2005)

bon apparement, t'es meilleur en maths qu'en français    
et puis t'as pas autre chose à faire que de squatter Macgé? preparer ton bac, puis ton bts. avec un peu de chance, dans 8 ans, arrivé a bac+5, tu seras peut être embauché sur un call center    
allez, bonne chance    
Naaan, je plaisante, il faut lever la tete de temps en temps des bouquins. et puis pendant que t'es là, t'es pas sur generationNT


----------



## joeldu18cher (25 Mars 2005)

relax !! de toute façon , c'est tres faisable .. et puis on a toujours des surprises sur les sujets .. des bonnes surprises .. alors zen!


----------



## joeldu18cher (25 Mars 2005)

je suis prof au college et au lycée!! je connais la question!! :rateau:


----------



## El_ChiCo (25 Mars 2005)

ouais... C'est pas la peine de stresser  
Quand tu sera en prépa peut-être tu pourra commencer si tu veux, et encore... Je n'ai pas l'air plus paniqué que ca...  Enfin on en reparle quand tu y sera si tu veux 

Et bon courage quand même, ca peut toujours servir, ou au moins faire plaisir


----------



## Finn_Atlas (25 Mars 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> arrivé a bac+5, tu seras peut être embauché sur un call center



pire ! il peut finir modo


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Mars 2005)

AvrilSept a dit:
			
		

> Dans 3 mois c'est le brevet des collèges...
> Pour moi, pas de soucis majeurs, j'e l'ai déjà avec mon contrôle continu mais il faut encore que j'assure au brevet blanc (mi-mai) qui compte dans la moyenne, si je veux arriver en touriste le jour J...
> C'est flippant, je vous dis, surtout en histoire-géo, quand vous pensez que vous aller devoir raconter des dates comme le baptème de clovis et tout... C'est le plus chiant.
> Je choisit de commencer mes révisions de francais ce week-end de pâques, week-end saint ...
> ...



Ceci dit, mon petit lapin, tu as l'air de vouloir continuer les études.

Si tu commences à te prendre la tête avec le BEPC ou le Bac, c'est inquiètant...

Si tu assures, laisse pisser, et ça doit passer.


----------



## Freelancer (25 Mars 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> pire ! il peut finir modo



Fiiinnn !!! Nan, là, c'est pas possible. t'es vraiment pas cool, Finn! Pôv'gosse. il a quoi, 14/15 ans. Tu lui annonces ça comme ça...

@Avrilsept : t'inquietes pas, petit garçon, ils ne sont pas tous comme ça, sur MacGén...
Ps : tu aimes les films de gladiateurs?


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Mars 2005)

Et dire que le Bar est autorisé aux moins de 16 ans


----------



## mado (25 Mars 2005)

AvrilSept a dit:
			
		

> ..
> Je choisit de commencer mes révisions de francais ce week-end de pâques, week-end saint ...
> ..
> 
> J'ai finit....



Tu choisis bien


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Mars 2005)

Bientôt le permis de conduire


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mars 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Si tu commences à te prendre la tête avec le BEPC ou le Bac, c'est inquiètant...




mais c'est toujours pareil :
ce sont les gosses le plus travailleurs qui se prennent la tete pour rien
un cancre lui se pose pas autant des questions


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> mais c'est toujours pareil :
> ce sont les gosses le plus travailleurs qui se prennent la tete pour rien
> un cancre lui se pose pas autant des questions



Un bon ne s'en pose pas non plus.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mars 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Un bon ne s'en pose pas non plus.



si : il a toujours peur de tout rater

va savoir pourquoi !!!


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Mars 2005)

Si tu le dis..


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Mars 2005)

A l'avenir, tu seras gentille d'éviter de me contredire devant les gens, ça réveille en moi le taliban modéré qui ne dort déjà que d'un oeil en général...


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mars 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> A l'avenir, tu seras gentille d'éviter de me contredire devant les gens, ça réveille en moi le taliban modéré qui ne dort déjà que d'un oeil en général...




est que c'est ma faute si j'ai 2 meme models que notre petit septavril a la maison ?       


promis , je le ferai plus......pas envie de rester attachée a la cuisine      :love:


----------



## Avril-VII (25 Mars 2005)

RobertaV est ma mère je vous le dis, plusieurs post le montrent !!!


Le pire c'est que j'ai des gars de ma classe qui on 10 de moyenne et qui pensent avoir le brevet à l'aise  c'est ptetre vrai en plus !
Je stresse pour rien moi jvous le dis !


----------



## gKatarn (25 Mars 2005)

AvrilSept a dit:
			
		

> Dans 3 mois c'est le brevet des collèges...
> Pour moi, pas de soucis majeurs, j'e l'ai déjà avec mon contrôle continu mais il faut encore que j'assure au brevet blanc (mi-mai) qui compte dans la moyenne, si je veux arriver en touriste le jour J...
> C'est flippant, je vous dis, surtout en histoire-géo, quand vous pensez que vous aller devoir raconter des dates comme le baptème de clovis et tout... C'est le plus chiant.
> Je choisit de commencer mes révisions de francais ce week-end de pâques, week-end saint ...
> ...



Ma fille l'a passé l'année dernière : le "blanc" est souvent plus dur que le "vrai" ; stresse pas, çà sert à rien


----------



## gKatarn (25 Mars 2005)

Sinon, tu ferais mieux d'aller bosser plutôt que de traîner au Bar MacG, non mais :rateau:
Et tes parents, ils savent qu'il y a de drôles d'énergumènes ici, hein ?


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Mars 2005)

Je suis bien d'accord, notre beau pays a besoin de revenir à davantage de rigueur.

Seule la rigueur pourra nous sortir de la décadence intellectuelle et morale dans laquelle notre pays sombre.

Qu'on leur arrache les couilles nom de dieu de bordel à cul de pompe à merde !!!!

Mais je m'emporte...


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mars 2005)

AvrilSept a dit:
			
		

> RobertaV est ma mère je vous le dis, plusieurs post le montrent !!!




mon cher      

on dit "de mere surment,  de pere pas certain"  


et puis si tu etais mon fils
a cette heure tu serais deja au LIT !!!!


----------



## Freelancer (25 Mars 2005)

AvrilSept a dit:
			
		

> RobertaV est ma mère je vous le dis, plusieurs post le montrent !!!



Quoi? le fils de robertav et de sonnyboy veut passer son brevet de modo? :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:


----------



## gKatarn (25 Mars 2005)

Naaaaaaaaann, pas çàààààààààà :affraid: :rateau:


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Mars 2005)

Non Robertav et moi c'est juste sexuel, pas de procréation... :love:


----------



## Macounette (25 Mars 2005)

Avec 17,4 de moyenne tu le passes les doigts dans le nez !  
Moi j'étais nulle en maths et pourtant ça ne m'a pas empêchée de passer mon brevet avec une moyenne de 18/20  
_(c'était ma minute "je m'la pète")_  :rateau:


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Mars 2005)

Et maintenant au chomdu comme tout le monde !!!


----------



## Macounette (25 Mars 2005)

pas pour le moment, mais le chomdu j'en ai fait comme tout le monde


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Mars 2005)

Dit lui à minou que ses 17 ça le menera à l'ANPE cadre..

C'est déjà ça tu me diras...


----------



## Freelancer (25 Mars 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Non Robertav et moi c'est juste sexuel, pas de procréation... :love:



Juste une question technique... tu etais dans le poullailler avec Robertav, ou bien elle dedans et toi dehors, ou toi dedans et elle derriere? 
nan nan, je suis pas curieux, un poil vicelard a la rigueur (si on pouvait avoir une galerie photo aussi
 :love:  :love:  :love: )


----------



## joeldu18cher (25 Mars 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Avec 17,4 de moyenne tu le passes les doigts dans le nez !
> Moi j'étais nulle en maths et pourtant ça ne m'a pas empêchée de passer mon brevet avec une moyenne de 18/20
> _(c'était ma minute "je m'la pète")_  :rateau:



ce qui est penible , c'est les profs qui disent aux bons , si vous vous ne l'avez pas, personne ne l'aura ! c'est super stressant pour les gamins! :affraid:  :affraid: 
les nuls c'est vrai que pour eux c'est plus simple ils sont inconscients , et y vont avec tout a gagner :bebe:


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Mars 2005)

Peu importe, ce que l'histoire retiendra c'est qu'il est plus facile de courir avec la jupe relevée qu'avec le futal sur les chevilles...


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Mars 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> ce qui est penible , c'est les profs qui disent aux bons , si vous vous ne l'avez pas, personne ne l'aura ! c'est super stressant pour les gamins! :affraid:  :affraid:
> les nuls c'est vrai que pour eux c'est plus simple ils sont inconscients , et y vont avec tout a gagner :bebe:



OOOOOOOOhhhhh les petits minous ils sont tout stressés...

C'est ça vas y continue à en faire des fiottes !!


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mars 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> Juste une question technique... tu etais dans le poullailler avec Robertav, ou bien elle dedans et toi dehors, ou toi dedans et elle derriere?
> nan nan, je suis pas curieux, un poil vicelard a la rigueur (si on pouvait avoir une galerie photo aussi
> :love:  :love:  :love: )





non t'as rien compris , c'est bien plus simple   

lui devant le imac g5 a abraser 
moi attachée a une corde dans la cuisine


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Mars 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> ce qui est penible , c'est les profs qui disent aux bons , si vous vous ne l'avez pas, personne ne l'aura ! c'est super stressant pour les gamins! :affraid:  :affraid:
> les nuls c'est vrai que pour eux c'est plus simple ils sont inconscients , et y vont avec tout a gagner :bebe:



Et les profs ne disent pas que des conneries, rien ne prouve que son prof a dit ça, les mioches qui comprennent tout de travers sont plus nombreux que les mauvais profs.

Beaucoup plus nombreux.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (25 Mars 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Je suis bien d'accord, notre beau pays a besoin de revenir à davantage de rigueur.
> 
> Seule la rigueur pourra nous sortir de la décadence intellectuelle et morale dans laquelle notre pays sombre.
> 
> ...



Haaaa le printemps des poétes....  :rateau:  

Edit : 


> Peu importe, ce que l'histoire retiendra c'est qu'il est plus facile de courir avec la jupe relevée qu'avec le futal sur les chevilles...


 :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Mars 2005)

Marrant comme y a des sujets qui me portent aux sens...


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Mars 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Haaaa le printemps des poétes....  :rateau:



Oui hein..

Pour moi c'est plutot le printemps des allergies là, mais bon...

Patience !!!

Comme disait Richard.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mars 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Peu importe, ce que l'histoire retiendra c'est qu'il est plus facile de courir avec la jupe relevée qu'avec le futal sur les chevilles...





enfin !!!!!  

tu en a mis du temp a comprendre pourquoi j'ai touj refusé de baisser mon futal !!


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (25 Mars 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> ...
> 
> Patience !!!
> 
> Comme disait Richard.



Clayderman ?? ... :affraid:    :rateau:


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Mars 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Clayderman ?? ... :affraid:    :rateau:



Non, "bluesgang", mais nous ne sommes que quelques uns a voir pu profiter de l'enseignement de ce "sage" des temps modernes...


----------



## sofiping (25 Mars 2005)

slt Avril7 , apparement tu bosses bien à l'ecole , tu circules tout en souplesse parmis des malotrus opérant sans vergogne sur les forum ( j'en fais partie!), tes méssages sont toujours simples , natures et de bon ton .... à mon avis , tu as toutes les qualités nécéssaires pour réussir ton brevet . Pas de panique , détend toi ... fais les choses comme tu sais les faire et tout se passera bien


----------



## Freelancer (25 Mars 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> Pas de panique , détend toi ... fais les choses comme tu sais les faire et tout se passera bien



Tiens, c'est marrant, ça me rappelle mon depucelage


----------



## sofiping (25 Mars 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Et les profs ne disent pas que des conneries, rien ne prouve que son prof a dit ça, les mioches qui comprennent tout de travers sont plus nombreux que les mauvais profs.
> 
> Alors là..... y'a rien de moins sur. Les gamins sont presque tous aptes pour apprendre , par contre , les profs n'ont pas tous les clés necessaires pour enseigner comme il faut .


----------



## sofiping (25 Mars 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, c'est marrant, ça me rappelle mon depucelage


 
bahhh , l'existance est une suite de dépucelages .... :rose:  :love: :affraid: :casse: :hosto:   ......


----------



## PATOCHMAN (25 Mars 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> Alors là..... y'a rien de moins sur. Les gamins *sont presque tous aptes pour apprendre*  , par contre , les profs n'ont pas tous les clés necessaires pour enseigner comme il faut .


... Heuuuu... Là ; je pense que tu idéalises un peu...


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Mars 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Oui hein..
> 
> Pour moi c'est plutot le printemps des allergies là, mais bon...
> 
> ...



C'est vrai que t'es pas gâté, la liste de ce à quoi tu n'es pas allergique tiendrait au dos d'un timbre poste !


----------



## steinway (26 Mars 2005)

AvrilSept a dit:
			
		

> Dans 3 mois c'est le brevet des collèges...
> Pour moi, pas de soucis majeurs, j'e l'ai déjà avec mon contrôle continu mais il faut encore que j'assure au brevet blanc (mi-mai) qui compte dans la moyenne, si je veux arriver en touriste le jour J...
> C'est flippant, je vous dis, surtout en histoire-géo, quand vous pensez que vous aller devoir raconter des dates comme le baptème de clovis et tout... C'est le plus chiant.
> Je choisit de commencer mes révisions de francais ce week-end de pâques, week-end saint ...
> ...



pas la peine de stresser, de toute facon le brevet ne sert a rien. quand tu seras en MP* a ste genevieve et que tu prepareras le concours d entree a l X ca sera plus marrant !!!


----------



## sofiping (28 Mars 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> ... Heuuuu... Là ; je pense que tu idéalises un peu...



eh bien oui , ça me plait d'idealiser .... idealiser , ideal....rechercher le meilleur en toutes circonstances , c'est ça qui me fait avancer . Entre une planche a clous et un matelas ... je choisis le matelas , pas toi ?  :mouais:  

quant aux gamins , que je dorme sur les clous si on arrive a me persuader que les momes à la naissance , et jusqu'a ce qu'ils ne soient plus des gamins (20-25 ans normalement  :mouais:   ) ne sont pas tous aptes a apprendre . J'ai encore jamais vu de gosses qui , avec des   *methodes adaptées* , ne veux rien savoir . Ca me parait d'une telle evidence que je ne comprends pas que tu puisses en douter .    :affraid: 

ps:y'a pas que l'educ. nationale qui peche...y'a aussi l'educ. parentale qui parfois fait defaut aux gamins.... ils ont toute mon indulgence .... je ne dirais pas la même chose d'un adulte !!!


----------



## supermoquette (28 Mars 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> pire ! il peut finir modo


_et_ faire une thèse


----------



## supermoquette (28 Mars 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> bahhh , l'existance est une suite de dépucelages .... :rose:  :love: :affraid: :casse: :hosto:   ......


s'il y a suite c'est que le premier à râté


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> _et_ faire une thèse



Tais-toi et creuse !


----------



## Dark Templar (28 Mars 2005)

AvrilSept a dit:
			
		

> Je choisit de commencer mes révisions de francais ce week-end de pâques, week-end saint ...
> Et le reste viendra aux vacances de pâques...


Et ben... t'es un bourrin toi ! 
Moi j'ai même pas commencé si tôt mes révisiosn pour le Bac, quand au brevet j'ai pas révisé du tout (vu que je l'avais d'avance comme toi, ça te sert à quoi de réviser ? )


----------



## Avril-VII (28 Mars 2005)

En fait vous avez tous raison...
Touriste pourla fin de l'année...
Mon seul souci actuel est la prochaine config de mon powerbook 12"....


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (28 Mars 2005)

J'arrive sur ce sujet ou l'on "flippe" pour le brevet!!!




			
				robertav a dit:
			
		

> si : il a toujours peur de tout rater
> 
> va savoir pourquoi !!!



Un bon n'a pas peur de rater, on peut être bon et rester philosophe en se disant que si il y a ratage c'est pas dramatique car l'erreur est humaine (errare humanum est)
Les bons qui ont toujours peur a chaque controle/examen c'est ce que je haie, parce que tout le monde sait qu'ils vont réussir sans problème et ils cassent les bonbons a tout le monde  

Enfin bref, le brevet c'est seulement utile pour voir si tu sais écrire francais correctement et pour verifier que t'es pas un âne...
Même des élèves mauvais l'obtiennent...
Je me rappelle, en troisieme je l'avais d'office aussi et c'est juste les CREA de langue qui me faisait flipper...Resultat j'ai mon créa d'allemand mais pas d'anglais alors que je vais avoir  mon First Certificate sans problème a priori...

Tout ca pour dire quoi? Le college c'est le bon temps, le lycée aussi, j'appréhende plus les études supérieurs et tu devrais en faire de même AvrilSept! :rateau:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Mars 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> ps:y'a pas que l'educ. nationale qui peche...y'a aussi l'educ. parentale qui parfois fait defaut aux gamins.... ils ont toute mon indulgence .... je ne dirais pas la même chose d'un adulte !!!



C'est bien ça le blème ; assez souvent. C'est peut être avant tout aux géniteurs de faire germer le gôut d'apprendre ; le plus tôt possible...  Quant aux méthodes... Gaffe à l'angélisme ; quand c'est pas de la démagogie, qui veut souvent faire à tout prix rimer "apprendre" et "s'amuser". Dans un apprentissage, il y a le plus souvent une bonne part d'éfforts ; non? (  )... Mais peut-on faire comprendre ça à certains gosses (heureusement pas tous) à qui on fait gober que l'on peut devenir un artiste ou une célébrité du jour au lendemain ; sans trop se fatiguer... vouloir toujours faire correspondre apprentissage et plaisir? ... Je doute du bien-fondé de la démarche... Tu as déjà vu des mômes de 11 balais blasés qui, quelle que soit la méthode, les moyens, les conditions proposés, freinent encore des 4 fers?
Le rôle des profs c'est *avant tout* de transmettre un savoir et de faire peut être *un peu* d'éduction, un petit complément... Mais les proportions semblent vouloir  s'inverser... Je suis peut être négatif et pessimiste ; mais faut faire gaffe.... Certains systèmes politiques aiment prendre en main l'éducation au détriment de l'enseignement... Quand le patronat français commence à en parler ça fait tout bizare...
Sinon ; comme toi, les gosses gardent *une bonne partie* de mon indulgence
Y'a vraiment des jours où je me demande si je vais pas démissionner...
...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2005)

Je vois pas pourquoi tu stresses avrilsept ?  
 Gardes-le pour plus tard le stress ! 




			
				PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Sinon ; comme toi, les gosses gardent *une bonne partie* de mon indulgence
> Y'a vraiment des jours où je me demande si je vais pas démissionner...
> ...



[mode hors sujet ON] tu enseignes Patochman ?  [mode hors sujet OFF]


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Mars 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> [mode hors sujet ON] tu enseignes Patochman ?  [mode hors sujet OFF]



OUI  :rose: ... Je fais mon coming out


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> OUI  :rose:



ok  

(je demande ça ... euh ...  parce qu'en fait je t'imaginais plutôt ...euh ... revenant qu'enseignant  ...  ou chanteur  )


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Mars 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> ok
> 
> (je demande ça ... euh ...  parce qu'en fait je t'imaginais plutôt ...euh ... revenant qu'enseignant  ...  ou chanteur  )



... Depuis tout petit ; je veux être un vampire :love: ... Sinon j'ai arrêté la musique ; marre de monter des groupes qui se cassent la gueule parce que je finis toujours par me battre avec les guitaristes... Je suis batteur... j'étais batteur


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> ... Depuis tout petit ; je veux être un vampire :love: ... Sinon j'ai arrêté la musique ; marre de monter des groupes qui se cassent la gueule parce que je finis toujours par me battre avec les guitaristes... Je suis batteur... j'étais batteur



 un batteur comme son nom l'indique ça doit battre pas *SE* battre !!!  

_Moi j'ai jamais vraiment souhaité devenir diablotine : ça m'est tombé dessus par hasard  et puis on s'y fait ! :love:
Si tu veux j'ai des contacts dans le milieu "underground"   
_


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Mars 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Si tu veux j'ai des contacts dans le milieu "underground"
> [/font][/i]



Merci. 
Je mettrai peut être en ligne mes anciens textes de chansons... Si je les retrouve


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Merci.
> Je mettrai peut être en ligne mes anciens textes de chansons... Si je les retrouve



:rose: :rose: :rose: pardon euh je pensais à ta carrière de vampire ... :rose: j'ai des pass pour ouvrir des portes dans les carrières "obscures" 

Sinon on aurait pû monter un groupe avec tous les musiciens "égarés et sans famille" de macG , mais les répets par Ichat :mouais: euuh je sais pas si ça va être pratique !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Mars 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> : :rose: j'ai des pass pour ouvrir des portes dans les carrières "obscures"



Ne réveillez pas mes anciens démons ; jeune femme


----------



## supermoquette (28 Mars 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Merci.
> Je mettrai peut être en ligne mes anciens textes de chansons... Si je les retrouve


tou n'a pas t'chand'gé


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Mars 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> tou n'a pas t'chand'gé



Toi ; j'aurais bien aimé t'avoir comme élève


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Ne réveillez pas mes anciens démons ; jeune femme



 mais non mais non je parlais enseignement alors ...euh donc si je comprends bien enfants dans les 11 ans .. ça donne du CM2 ça ?  ou pire début 6 ième ! 

J'ai juste  ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Toi ; j'aurais bien aimé t'avoir comme élève



:affraid: t'es pas fou toi ??? :affraid:


----------



## supermoquette (28 Mars 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> mais non mais non je parlais enseignement alors ...euh donc si je comprends bien enfants dans les 11 ans .. ça donne du CM2 ça ?  ou pire début 6 ième !
> 
> J'ai juste  ?


faut offrir des gps à tes gosses toi


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Mars 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> :affraid: t'es pas fou toi ??? :affraid:



... ce sont les turbulents qui m'amusent le plus ; me font rire... et me font supporter une heure 1/2 de routes de M.... pour aller bosser.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> ... ce sont les turbulents qui m'amusent le plus ; me font rire... et me font supporter une heure 1/2 de routes de M.... pour aller bosser.



T'es un enseignant atypique toi !  ...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Mars 2005)

... Les élèves, en Corse, sont pas mal atypiques, aussi... ca aide.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> ... Les élèves, en Corse, sont pas mal atypiques, aussi... ca aide.



Ah ça si tu le dis ! 

Moi je n'ai que deux _anges_ :love: , oui curieux pour une diablotine !  :rose:


----------



## sofiping (28 Mars 2005)

Sinon ; comme toi, les gosses gardent *une bonne partie* de mon indulgence
Y'a vraiment des jours où je me demande si je vais pas démissionner...
...    [/QUOTE]

Pour en finir avec ce sujet (qui n'est pas des plus passionnant):mon idéalisme s'arrete là ou l'utopie , la maladie mentale , la naiveté et autres "cécités" commencent  
Pour le reste , eh bien , j'aurais plutot tendance a vouloir sortir le hachoir , sentir qu'un systeme coince me donne envie de.... de ....euh....de hacher menu . 






on respire...on se calme


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Mars 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> envie de.... de ....euh....de hacher menu .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schhhhlaaaaaaafffff!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Schhhhlaaaaaaafffff!!!!






povres gosses !!!!  

d'abord un stage intensif et a la fin la hache ?         :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> povres gosses !!!!
> 
> d'abord un stage intensif et a la fin la hache ?         :love:



Maiiiiiiiiiiiiiis noooooooooon!!!!  Tu sais bien que je suis un grand sensible   :love:


----------



## sofiping (28 Mars 2005)

tu veux que j'te prete mon hachoir , d'un coté il hache , de l'autre il a des dents et je lui ai appris a dire f.u.c..k the systeme (fait une coupe au kalenchoé)


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Mars 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> tu veux que j'te prete mon hachoir , d'un coté il hache , de l'autre il a des dents et je lui ai appris a dire f.u.c..k the systeme (fait une coupe au kalenchoé)



... On se refait pas...


----------



## sofiping (28 Mars 2005)

pauvre Avril7 , t'as vu ou ça peux mener l'ecole


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Mars 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> ... Les élèves, en Corse, sont pas mal atypiques, aussi... ca aide.



Vouai, j'vois ça d'ici, les faux jumeaux dans la même classe, ça doit pas être piqué des hannetons  (les majuscules pour l'accent tonique):

- Patoch' : Mademoiselle Paolini, au Tableau, je vous prie

- Le frère : Eeh Professeur, tu Parles à ma S½ur là

- Patoch' : oui dominique,

- le frère (sortant le laguiole) : et en plusse tu l'aDmet ! ReTenez Moi, Vous auTres ...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (29 Mars 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> le frère (sortant le laguiole) : et en plusse tu l'aDmet ! ReTenez Moi, Vous auTres ...



UN Corse avec un couteau d'Auvergnat, tu crois ?


----------



## le_magi61 (29 Mars 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> UN Corse avec un couteau d'Auvergnat, tu crois ?


 
Tais toi, malheureux, s'il a ton adresse, il va te faire une grande fenetre dans ton salon, à coup de dynamite ou de roquette!!!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (29 Mars 2005)

'Tain! on peut pas partir une journée en vous tournant le dos ; au risque de se retrouver avec un costard bien taillé...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (29 Mars 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> 'Tain! on peut pas partir une journée en vous tournant le dos ; au risque de se retrouver avec un costard bien taillé...



Le printemps arrive, t'as justement besoin d'un nouvel ensemble


----------



## Jc Milhet (29 Mars 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> 'Tain! on peut pas partir une journée en vous tournant le dos ; au risque de se retrouver avec un costard bien taillé...



Peuchere, il te font des miseres......


----------



## toys (30 Mars 2005)

perso j ai pas le brevet des colleges et ma vie n est pas ci mal que ca tout mas pote qui sont partie dans des etude longue se sont plante sauf deux donc !


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (30 Mars 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> perso j ai pas le brevet des colleges et ma vie n est pas ci mal que ca tout mas pote qui sont partie dans des etude longue se sont plante sauf deux donc !



'a vache, c'est la machine Enygma qu'il faut pour décrypter ses messages à lui !! 

Un petit conseil de lecture pour tous ceux qu'ont du mal avec les posts de ce monsieur


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> perso j ai pas le brevet des colleges et ma vie n est pas ci mal que ca tout mas pote qui sont partie dans des etude longue se sont plante sauf deux donc !




les diplomes ne donnent pas la certitude d'avoir un boulot
mais sans c'est vraiment galere pour en obtenir un

meme pour etre caisiere on demande aujourd'hui un bac+2


----------



## supermoquette (30 Mars 2005)

Faut surtout bien maitriser la mécanique des fluides


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Faut surtout bien maitriser la mécanique des fluides




parfaitement !!!!! le secteur du froid , surtout en suisse ,  c'est un secteur tres porteur et il y a penurie du personnel competent


----------



## le_magi61 (30 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> parfaitement !!!!! le secteur du froid , surtout en suisse , c'est un secteur tres porteur et il y a penurie du personnel competent


A mon humble avis, il ne parlais pas de ce fluide... 
mais c'est vrai que le secteur du froid embauche...


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> A mon humble avis, il ne parlais pas de ce fluide...



je me doute bien , mais bon , il faut repondre intelligement et utile par moment non ?      :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Mars 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> UN Corse avec un couteau d'Auvergnat, tu crois ?



En matière de matériel, les corses ne sont pas sectaires, ils font  depuis longtemps confiance à des fournisseurs étrangers (Kalashnikov, Colt, Remington, Nobel, Uzi, etc ...)


----------



## le_magi61 (30 Mars 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> En matière de matériel, les corses ne sont pas sectaires, ils font depuis longtemps confiance à des fournisseurs étrangers (Kalashnikov, Colt, Remington, Nobel, Uzi, etc ...)


Ca c'est vrai, on ne peut pas dire que les corses soient rascistes...   
En plus, pour le matériel professionnel, il faut du fiable...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (30 Mars 2005)

Vous avez oublié Beretta, Glock et Sig Sauer ; les plus prisés.
Votre connaissance du matériel et de l'outillage me semble bien théorique...  

Quant au "racisme des Corses" ; j'apprécierais beaucoup que vous ne vous contentiez pas de nous resservir les clichés ressassés et entretenus par certaines chaînes de télé... Il m'a semblé dernièrement que nous n'étions pas placés en tête des régions françaises dans ce domaine.
Ceci dit ; sur un ton très cordial et amical ; comme il sied tant à ce Forum. :love:


----------



## le_magi61 (30 Mars 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Vous avez oublié Beretta, Glock et Sig Sauer ; les plus prisés.
> Votre connaissance du matériel et de l'outillage me semble bien théorique...


 
Désolé, je ne suis pas corse, on n'utilise pas les mêmes outils par chez nous ...


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Vous avez oublié Beretta,



pour le beretta je vais voir ce que je peux obtenir ....  

Pietro  doit avoir encore quelques "doux souvenir" de moi !!


----------



## krystof (30 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> il faut repondre intelligement et utile par moment non ?      :love:




On attend toujours


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2005)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> On attend toujours




assieds toi et patiente


----------



## Jc Milhet (30 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> assieds toi et patiente




mouais, ca rique d'etre long je crois..... :mouais:


----------



## krystof (30 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> assieds toi et patiente



Toujours rien...  :sleep:


----------



## Jc Milhet (30 Mars 2005)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Toujours rien...  :sleep:



on t'a dis que ce serait long......


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2005)

meme plus que long !!!! :hein: 

je suis en train de completer la declaration d'impots
et suis pas sortie de l'auberge !!! :mouais: 

il y a des truc que j'avais pas l'année derniere
et meme les employées des  impots ne savent pas !!!


si au cas où .....

etant frontalier , on declare où (ajouter ou a deduire  ? ) les indemnités journalieres
qui sont comptés  dans le salaire brut ?


----------



## Luc G (30 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> meme plus que long !!!! :hein:
> 
> je suis en train de completer la declaration d'impots
> et suis pas sortie de l'auberge !!! :mouais:
> ...



Comme disait Socrate et l'oracle de Delphes : "connais-toi toi-même". Et donc, te connaissant comme tu te connais, Robertav, tu savais que tu allais te fabriquer des problèmes. Mais qu'allais-tu donc faire dans cette galère ? plus précisément à cheval sur une frontière, c'est du masochisme !


----------



## krystof (30 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je suis en train de completer la declaration d'impots
> et suis pas sortie de l'auberge !!! :mouais:




Il s'agit d'une déclaration de revenus, et non pas d'impôts.

C'est quoi des indemnitées journalières comptées dans le brut ??


----------



## krystof (30 Mars 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Comme disait Socrate




Comme disait Socrate, en stage intensif à Mikonos, apercevant un jeune élève dévorant une grappe de raisins : j'me l'frait bien sui-là


----------



## mado (30 Mars 2005)

y'a des nouvelles épreuves au brevet des collèges dites moi !  

Je savais que j'étais pas prête à rentrer au collège, mais pas à ce point


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2005)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Il s'agit d'une déclaration de revenus, et non pas d'impôts.
> 
> C'est quoi des indemnitées journalières comptées dans le brut ??




oui declarations de revenus......

sur la certificat de salaire  donné par l'employeur suisse que on doit obligatoirement joindre a la declaration française  , il y a 

1 - salaire : (brut net, ect)

2 - *le salaire brut indiqué ci dessus comprend entre autre* :    "alloc familial" " indemn journal d'assur"* ect ect....
les alloc je dois le deduire du brut , mais les indemnite ? 


*indemnité journalieres decoulant d'assurance maladie, accidents, invalidité


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> y'a des nouvelles épreuves au brevet des collèges dites moi !
> 
> Je savais que j'étais pas prête à rentrer au collège, mais pas à ce point




en tout cas moi je ne suis pas prete a me faire embaucher
comme inspectrice des impots !!!


----------



## krystof (30 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> oui declarations de revenus......
> 
> sur la certificat de salaire  donné par l'employeur suisse que on doit obligatoirement joindre a la declaration française  , il y a
> 
> ...



Normalement, c'est le *salaire net imposable* que tu dois déclarer, pas le brut.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2005)

oui, sur la feuille bleu n°2042
mais tu dois tout declarer  (brut , net  , ect ect meme si on n' opte pas pour les frais reelles) sur l'annexe blanc de la feuille rose n°2047  


ps : attention en page 1 , point 4 , il faut declarer ou pas notre television


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Mars 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Vous avez oublié Beretta, Glock et Sig Sauer ; les plus prisés.
> Votre connaissance du matériel et de l'outillage me semble bien théorique...
> 
> Quant au "racisme des Corses" ; j'apprécierais beaucoup que vous ne vous contentiez pas de nous resservir les clichés ressassés et entretenus par certaines chaînes de télé... Il m'a semblé dernièrement que nous n'étions pas placés en tête des régions françaises dans ce domaine.
> Ceci dit ; sur un ton très cordial et amical ; comme il sied tant à ce Forum. :love:



   Quelqu'un à parlé du "racisme des corses" ?     

[sérieux] les corses ne me paraissent pas plus racistes que les "non corses", pas moins non plus, juste dans la moyenne. C'est vrai qu'il y a une vingtaine d'années, dans la banlieue parisienne, quand on voyait "les arabes dehors" peint sur tous les murs abordables, je JT de 20 heures n'en parlait pas, mais le fait qu'aujourd'hui les racistes corses soient montés en épingle ne signifie nullement qu'ils soient plus nombreux qu'ailleurs.[/sérieux]


----------



## PATOCHMAN (30 Mars 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Quelqu'un à parlé du "racisme des corses" ?
> 
> [sérieux] les corses ne me paraissent pas plus racistes que les "non corses", pas moins non plus, juste dans la moyenne. C'est vrai qu'il y a une vingtaine d'années, dans la banlieue parisienne, quand on voyait "les arabes dehors" peint sur tous les murs abordables, je JT de 20 heures n'en parlait pas, mais le fait qu'aujourd'hui les racistes corses soient montés en épingle ne signifie nullement qu'ils soient plus nombreux qu'ailleurs.[/sérieux]



Sorry.... mauvaise interprétation. Me suis embalé un peu vite   :rose: Susceptibilité mal placée et tutti quanti... Un peu à vif sur la question, dans l'ile, ces temps-ci...


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Mars 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Sorry.... mauvaise interprétation. Me suis embalé un peu vite   :rose: Susceptibilité mal placée et tutti quanti... Un peu à vif sur la question, dans l'ile, ces temps-ci...



Ça fait rien, on t'aime quand même  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ça fait rien, on t'aime quand même  :love:



ben oui ! :love:

 et ...  comme dirait quelqu'un dont je ne citerai pas le nom (par respect pour elle  ) .... :


*paaaaaatriiiiick !!!

  



*


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Mars 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> ben oui ! :love:
> 
> et ...  comme dirait quelqu'un dont je ne citerai pas le nom (par respect pour elle  ) .... :
> 
> ...



Groopie or not groopie, that is the question !


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> et ...  comme dirait quelqu'un dont je ne citerai pas le nom (par respect pour elle  ) .... :
> 
> *paaaaaatriiiiick !!!
> 
> ...




il est où mon paaaaaatriiiiikkk !!!!! :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (30 Mars 2005)

Arrêtez... Vous allez me faire rougir :rose:  :rose:  :rose: 'Tain! où j'ai bien pu mettre ces foutues lunettes noires... Ah ; voilà.   :love:


----------



## sofiping (30 Mars 2005)

on s'etait dit rdv dans 1ooo posts .....   

excusez moi , j'fesais qu'passer :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2005)

savait pas moi que mon patriiiiiiikkkk etait corse  :rose: 

c'est pour cela qu'il chante aussi bien et il a un regard........arffffff :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (30 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> savait pas moi que mon patriiiiiiikkkk etait corse  :rose:
> 
> c'est pour cela qu'il chante aussi bien et il a un regard........arffffff :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:



Patrick Fiori? ..... :mouais: ben, je l'ai croisé au Supermarché ; il y a un peu plus d'un mois. Il fait ses courses comme un dieu


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Patrick Fiori? ..... :mouais: ben, je l'ai croisé au Supermarché ; il y a un peu plus d'un mois. Il fait ses courses comme un dieu




fiori ????       



non MAIS !!!!!     

de paaaaatrikkkk il en a que 1 , 
le seul et unique : Bruel  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Patrick Fiori? ..... :mouais:



Euh musicalement parlant .. euh ...  enfin passons ...et pour le reste ...  enfin passons !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (30 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> fiori ????
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pour en revenir au sujet de ce thread... Il l'a eu, lui, son brevet? :mouais:


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Mars 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Patrick Fiori? ..... :mouais: ben, je l'ai croisé au Supermarché ; il y a un peu plus d'un mois. Il fait ses courses comme un dieu



T'as du bol, moi, au supermarché de mon patelin, j'ai droit qu'à Jean Claude Brialy, eh ben lui, on dirait bien qu'il fait ses courses avec deux mains et deux pieds gauches ! Dès qu'il arrive, une employée le suit pour ramasser tout ce qu'il fait tomber.


----------



## sofiping (30 Mars 2005)

et tu crois qu'il a son brevet Patrick fiori 
J'ai super la frousse des modos alors j'essais de rester dans les sujets  :affraid:


----------



## sofiping (30 Mars 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Pour en revenir au sujet de ce thread... Il l'a eu, lui, son brevet? :mouais:



ptard , vous etes super trop rapide ...... ou est ce que c'est moi qui suis ....._bouuuuuhhhh_


----------



## PATOCHMAN (30 Mars 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Euh musicalement parlant .. euh ...  enfin passons ...et pour le reste ...  enfin passons !



A ce propos... Tiré d'une revue satyrique locale, hélàs disparue, pour laquelle j'ai eu le bonheur fugace de travailler...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (30 Mars 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> ptard , vous etes super trop rapide ...... ou est ce que c'est moi qui suis ....._bouuuuuhhhh_




*Faudrait peut-être pas trop non plus prendre tous les sujets du bar pour des défouloirs à flood...
Jamais vu çà. Päs un seul thread qui n'échappe à la connerie dévastatrice du post sans contenu.
Ce sujet est pourri par la gangrène il ne reste plus qu'à le fermer. Si j'avais plus de patience et si j'étais un tyran comme le laisse à penser certaines girouettes à flood, ca ferait belle lurette que j'aurais tailler dans les sujets à grands coups de hachoir à viande 
Mais si vous y tenez ...*


----------

